# new to us



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

this is my wifes bone stock quad...01 yamaha kodiak 400...any pros or cons


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That would be perfect for her. My buddy loves his.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks clean. nice find!


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

ha this one actually was sold right after i left,the original owner had 2 of these and i got the other one...better condition,winch and a gun rack...now i just gotta mount the itp holeshots i have til i get some better diggers for her


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i have had no problem out of mine but it is hard to pull start


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

The 01 400 was watercooled and has low range right? My cuz had one and he beat the snot out of it, never had any issues. There are a few things to look at, the front diff input bearing will go out and make the seal leak, then just check out the cv boots, the vent lines to the diffs etc.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Mine is a 2002 and it has low range and it is watercooled


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

how much did you give for it?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am working on one right now. It is my brouther's. He bought it new in 2000 and it has over 2000 miles on it. Great bike and yes it has Low Range. He figured as much time as he has put into the bike it was time for a change so he is replacing this one with a newer quad and I am doing a full snorkel job, radiator relocate, Big Gun Slip-On, Clutch Kit, and 27" Outlaws. It is gonna be a pretty cool Kodiak


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> I am working on one right now. It is my brouther's. He bought it new in 2000 and it has over 2000 miles on it. Great bike and yes it has Low Range. He figured as much time as he has put into the bike it was time for a change so he is replacing this one with a newer quad and I am doing a full snorkel job, radiator relocate, Big Gun Slip-On, Clutch Kit, and 27" Outlaws. It is gonna be a pretty cool Kodiak


Do have a build up thread for that kodiak 
cant wait to see it when finished


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh don't worry I am documenting everything...Full write ups will be coming for all things done to this one


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> Oh don't worry I am documenting everything...Full write ups will be coming for all things done to this one


are you going to build your own radiator relocate


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

02KODIAK400 said:


> are you going to build your own radiator relocate


 
Already done with the radiator. All I have left with it is new hoses.


----------

